# Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit DP/DP-Koppler



## fizi (14 November 2011)

Hallo SPS-Forum,
ich habe eine Frage zu einem Siemens DP/DP-Koppler mit der Best.Nr.6ES7158-0AD01-0XA0.
Das Gerät ist ja physikalisch in 2 verschiedenen Profibus-Netzen integriert. 
Welche Vorgaben bestehen bezüglich der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten
in diesen beiden Netzen. Ist es z.B. möglich das Gerät am DP1-Anschluss mit 1,5Mbit/s und am DP2-Anschluss mit 187,5Kbit/s zu betreiben.
Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe
fizi


----------



## Verpolt (14 November 2011)

*Handbuch?*

Hallo,

Ein Blick in das Handbuch verrät:



> ...Einstellung unterschiedlicher Baudraten und PROFIBUS-Adressen auf beiden Seiten des DP/DP-Kopplers


----------



## fizi (14 November 2011)

Alles klar,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe
Gruß 
fizi


----------

